# The brake lights will not go off? 87 300zx



## slicked25 (Mar 4, 2005)

This just happend. I got out of the car and the lights want go out. I put some brake fluid in and that didn't help. Pulled the fuse and that got the lights out but didn't solve my problem. Where's the wires to this? Is it under the console?


----------



## slicked25 (Mar 4, 2005)

I temporarily fixed it for meantime. The two rubber stoppers that stop the brake light from coming on when depressed shattered the other was for the cruise control. 

You have to look up under the dashboard under the steering wheel and you'll notice when pressing the brake with the hand you'll see two buttons. The button on top is for the brake and bottom is for the cruise control.

I taped a quarter over the brake hole so when I let off the brake the button is depressed.


----------



## joanofarkansas (Nov 9, 2008)

I had the same problem with my 85 300z and replaced the break light switch. They work great now.


----------

